# Dave Bagne Shaw Creation



## dave the wave (Jun 30, 2015)

he's done it again.enjoy.  http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=281736326883


----------



## Gordon (Jun 30, 2015)

Amazing. When Jerry and I met him a couple years ago, it seemed like he was in poor health, but yet he keeps turning out these incredible machines..


----------



## bricycle (Jun 30, 2015)

This one was neater, and had more goodies for less $$ http://www.ebay.com/itm/2015-Other-...BISJO7qKu5z0DysMgL2pY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------

